# Nav Map Out of Date



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

The end of my road was closed about 2 years ago and a new access road (Riya) was added. Google utilizes this new road but Tesla doesn't.
I'm sure it has been asked a million times, but how do I correct this?
I just got the FSD beta and I would like to utilize it.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

One rumor is that Tesla uses OpenStreetMaps.
See if you can fix that intersection in OpenStreetMaps. Then Tesla will hopefully pick up the change at some point in the future.

https://www.openstreetmap.org/way/1...ap.org/way/11945926#map=19/40.55239/-80.10708


----------



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

Thanks I'll give it a try.


----------



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

WonkoTheSane said:


> Thanks I'll give it a try.


Not 100% sure that OpenStreetMaps is the proper source because less than 50 yards from this intersection is another which is wrong in OSM but right on the Tesla. I made the corrections anyway.


----------

